
LibreOffice 7.0 drops Adobe Flash support - el_duderino
https://www.ghacks.net/2020/04/27/libreoffice-7-0-drops-adobe-flash-support/
======
zowanet
LibreOffice supported Adobe Flash...?

~~~
sertsa
Literally the second sentence of the article:

"Current versions of LibreOffice support Adobe Flash, more precisely the .SWF
file format as users may export presentations and drawings to the format."

TLDR: LO 7 will not export to the .SWF file format.

